# Strut broken, need advice on aftermarket upgrades



## FreakyNXNewbie (Mar 14, 2004)

Hola all, new car ( errrr well to me anyway) and the driver side strut is broken, so might as well upgrade right?!?! Any perfered upgrades on the aftermarket? I read that the NX 2000 has a "beafier" suspension. Is that a direct swap or is it not worth the hastle? Should I just go for the adj. coilovers, or just bump up the quality of the struts there? Have a few hundred and as soon as I sell the ol car ( 94 probegt for 1100 if your interested  ) I'll have more. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

my nx has had tokico blueson it ffor 100000 and they are still good so i would suggest tokico they have new fully adjustables that are bad ass and inexpensive.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

sorry Double post. Lousy internet


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

Have heard mainly bad things about Tockico's for B13. I would reccomend you look into KYB. GR-2's are cheaper, AGX's are better. 

oh and use the search button. I never say this, but I should. So there.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Agreed, Tokicos are generally considered garbage anymore. If you're just going to upgrade struts but don't care for adjustability and don't have much use for an all out race inspired suspension, then I'd get the KYB GR2 struts Ben mentioned. I think you can get a full set for just over $200. If you've got bigger plans including springs and swaybars then here's two setups I'd consider. Get Kyb AGX struts ($389 from www.p-s-t.com), a set of Eibach ERS springs ($200) and get a set of Sprint coilovers off of eBay for under $100. Toss or resell the Sprint springs and just use the threaded collars and perches with your Eibach springs. You'll have the same thing as the GC coilovers but for about $250-$300 instead of $400. If you're gonna do a lot of track racing then maybe get a set of Koni struts ($600) instead of the KYB's and shorten your stock strut bodies and slip those koni's in and install your Eibach springs and sprint collars and perches, along with a set of ES bumpstops ($30) or koni bumpstops ($60) and you'll have the same thing as the Motivational suspension ($1440) for about $900. Get yourself a progress rear bar for $190 from me and you'll be set. Eventually get front and rear STB's if so desired and GC camber/caster kit and you'll be very happy.


----------



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

I agree with Tool above. I have the KYB AGX struts, Hyperco Gen2 springs, Energy Suspension bushings and Koni bumps and I love the way the egg handles. It was definitely woth the money I put into it. Limited body roll, not too rough on the roads, and you can just point that car anywhere and it'll hold it.


----------



## Fireburner (Mar 20, 2004)

*wanna upgrade*

Hey guys sup im new to this forum. Now this question might seem dumb but what is the difference between a strut and shock? I want to change my suspension myself and put some 16-17" rims on my 94 sentra. I don't need it to be tuned for racing but for it to handle well for smooth ride and cornering. Also anyone know what model is the limited edition cuz thats what I have.





toolapcfan said:


> Agreed, Tokicos are generally considered garbage anymore. If you're just going to upgrade struts but don't care for adjustability and don't have much use for an all out race inspired suspension, then I'd get the KYB GR2 struts Ben mentioned. I think you can get a full set for just over $200. If you've got bigger plans including springs and swaybars then here's two setups I'd consider. Get Kyb AGX struts ($389 from www.p-s-t.com), a set of Eibach ERS springs ($200) and get a set of Sprint coilovers off of eBay for under $100. Toss or resell the Sprint springs and just use the threaded collars and perches with your Eibach springs. You'll have the same thing as the GC coilovers but for about $250-$300 instead of $400. If you're gonna do a lot of track racing then maybe get a set of Koni struts ($600) instead of the KYB's and shorten your stock strut bodies and slip those koni's in and install your Eibach springs and sprint collars and perches, along with a set of ES bumpstops ($30) or koni bumpstops ($60) and you'll have the same thing as the Motivational suspension ($1440) for about $900. Get yourself a progress rear bar for $190 from me and you'll be set. Eventually get front and rear STB's if so desired and GC camber/caster kit and you'll be very happy.


----------

